# Start watching in one room, pause, then finish in another?



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So I am trying to figure out how to start watching in one room, pause, then finish in another.

I have actually done it before, but I can't remember the specifics (was it an existing recording, live tv that I hit record, etc).

How does this actually work? It seems like when I try to do this now it doesn't work right. It sees the recording in the next room, but it only gives me the option to start it from the beginning, not resume.

What is the proper procedure to make this work properly?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I tend to shut down the TV and receiver when I move to another room. That's not everyone's style. So, if you hit Stop, or switch to another channel, the show should resume next receiver you're on.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So if I'm watching an existing recording, hit stop, turn the receiver off, go to the next room, hit list, select that same recording, I should get a resume option?

What about if it's live tv, how do you do it then? Hit record, then hit stop?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, you'd have to start recording it. There is a difference between marketing and reality unfortunately.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BlackDynamite said:


> So if I'm watching an existing recording, hit stop, turn the receiver off, go to the next room, hit list, select that same recording, I should get a resume option?
> 
> What about if it's live tv, how do you do it then? Hit record, then hit stop?


Yes, and you might choose to hit Record at the start of a commercial, turn it off, then resume in the next spot you wish. In that scenario, you don't really even need to hit Record, as you can do so in the next room at the end of the commercials and just tune it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BlackDynamite said:


> What about if it's live tv, how do you do it then? Hit record, then hit stop?


if its live tv, just wait for a commercial break then go to the other room and tune to the same channel. easy peasy&#8230;


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

peds48;3139005 said:


> if its live tv, just wait for a commercial break then go to the other room and tune to the same channel. easy peasy&#8230;


Not that simple for me. For me it's more like go put away all the leftover food in the kitchen, take the dogs outside, then turn off all the Christmas lights, make sure everything is locked up, then finish watching my show from my bedroom.


----------

